# Kennewick, WA area?



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Are there any members in the Kennewick, WA area?


----------



## Dekker (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes, just registered today! My family is looking at getting 4 goats in the next year. Currently we are in the planning phase (pasture prep/barn). Any recommendations on local breeders?

thanks,
Marc


----------



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes, Barr Z Packgoats by Zoe Barr in Selah. I have three boys and a doe from her. Send me a PM and I'll give you more info if you're interested. See the link below for a trip report from this summer with pics of the boys. The three Alpine/Ober crosses are all from Barr Z.

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=1418&p=10021&hilit=first+multi+night#p10021

Todd


----------



## Dekker (Mar 20, 2012)

Sounds great. I will be looking into it for sure. You have some great looking goats. I am still deciding between hornless or horned. Thanks for the great information.

Dekker


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Howdy.

This will be our first year of offering pack goats for purchase on a larger bases. We have raised dairy goats for over 20 years and through our breeding program have ended up big, powerful and structurally correct dairy goats. Just started a website late night, so it will take a week or two to get it into order but you are more then willing to visit it now or in the future. We are located between West Richland and Benton City, WA.

www.trinitypackgoats.webs.com
www.trinitydairygoatfarms.com (soon to be moved to webs.com and has been inactive for 6 months)


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

We live in Moses Lake and have hiked with our goats up the Entiat River. We have hiked to Louis Lake without goats - it was awesome. We packed in food and I think we ate fish that we caught for every meal and ended up packing out most of our food.

Have you done much hiking with your goats in the South WA Cascades - the Goat Rocks Wildnerness or that area?

I saw a post on Craigslist for goats for sale as the area they hike with goats is now closed to goats. These people were from the Tri-Cities or Yakima area.

Tonia


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Sounds like there is enough of us to maybe do a locale hike some time or even on a monthly bases. Anyone interested in the idea? Cant think of anything real locale but the Dayton area has some nice places.


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

The Horse Heaven Hills south of Kennewick on Ayers Road is a gorgeous area. I've ridden horses there every year. Here's a link to Mapquest showing where Ayers Road is.

http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf-8&rl ... CBQQ8gEwAA

There are other areas around the Tri Cities that are good, too. Chamna Natural Area for a flatter hike or Badger Mountain for steeper hikes.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

wow how weird! I just did a new HVAC install out there at an orchard not 3 months ago. Thats alot closer then Dayton thats for sure. Seemed like a good area.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Will be taking a short walk up Red Mt Saturday morning with Curtis King. But maybe a longer walk out in your area might be fun. Would be after 9am as we have morning milk chores that would need to get done first. Email me if interested [email protected]


----------

